# Help id cichlid with marble spots / stripes



## gtxjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

I have no idea what this Cichlid is. Just under 2". Thanks for any help


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kind of blurry but sure looks like a Nimbochromis venustus, Giraffe Hap. If so it will be hard to sex that small. My males usually start getting color around 6 inches. These guys get big so hope you have a big tank


----------



## gtxjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks. I have a 55 gallon. Nice looking fish, but he is going back to the LFS, I won't have the proper space to keep him once he matures.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

its a livingstoni. i got one. venustus usually have a kind of blue around the gills


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a venestus.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Definitely N. venustus.


----------

